# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  HIV test

## BrookeAshley

So the last time I was tested for hiv was about 8 years ago. I have only been with 3 guys, and I just got lab work done a day ago for std's and hiv. I'm terrified its going to be positive. I may not have slept around but the guys I was with have slept with multiple girls. So that's why im worried. The waiting game is the worst. Anxiety on top of that doesn't help. Im very nervous as im also 15 weeks pregnant. HELP!

----------


## Cuchculan

Time for a deep breath. We can always think the worst at times like this. That is how the mind works. We never think ' I will easily pass this '. Just how the human brain does its own thing. Nothing saying you have anything at all. I am sure some things would have shown by now. STDs and the likes. You would have noticed some symptoms by now. So the bigger worry for you and your mind is HIV. 8 years, 3 guys? Heck I am known people who would have slept with over a 100 by this stage. 3 is a low number. Again I think there would have been signs of anything wrong within those 8 years. You would have felt something by now. Saw signs within yourself. The anxious mind is a demon when it comes to these sort of things. Tests for anything at all. We simply allow ourselves to worry. Then we get the all clear and we wonder why we worried so much. So for now just tell yourself there is nothing wrong with you. That is what I always do. Until a doctor tells me otherwise I am fine. Just takes a change of how we deal with such things. You know how it all works by now. We change our thought pattern. Like we do with anything that involves anxiety. All works the same way. I am sure all will come back clear.

----------


## BrookeAshley

Well those full 8 years is not when I had the partners, the new partners were within the last 4 years. I am now engaged and settled down. I guess im worried cause my most recent new partner is my fiance. We've been together 2 years.. would I have had any symptoms by 2 years? Everything I read says no symptoms at all...

----------


## Cuchculan

Seriously think it is the anxious mind making you think like you are. Doing the normal net thing of reading up. I would ask did your partner get tested as well? Some couples do this. Most do it when they know things are getting serious. It is not a way of saying ' I don't trust you ' to each other. It is a way of saying let us both make certain we have a clean bill of health. I think it can be a good thing. We have these other couples who like to ask the big question about how many people the other has slept with / had sex with. They know they most probably won't like the answer. It can cause rows or even end what they had going on. So instead of such questions a lot of couples simply get tested together. The new modern thing to do. They both know the other is clear. So they don't have to ask about the past at all. Still say you will come back negative. Your mind is just overdoing things. Which would be about normal for a person with anxiety.

----------


## Ironman

There isn't anything you can do to change the outcome.  But, it is better to know than not know.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Hi Brooke !! I wanted to just say Hi and let you know I will sure be saying Prayers for you and I wanted to let you know I have a cousin who is HIV Positive she has been for so many years I can not even remember when she found out but she knew something was wrong she was not feeling well so she went to the doctor and she found out but she is strong and healthy she did end up having a daughter who is now 7 years old and her daughter is just fine but I have a feeling you are not HIV Positive I really do not believe you are at all. I read what you wrote and usually they do blood work on everyone and you have been in to the doctors and maybe an er over time but you would know if you were they would have already told you IF you had blood done and you being pregnant you would have blood testing done now I am no expert lol trust me but I do know some about it and how it works.  I worked in Health care and been in many ER's and had labs done they usually know what type of things you have in you.  Congrats on the new baby coming and being engaged!! God is going to bring even more blessings your way so stay strong and  have faith and hope!! You are going to be just fine.

----------

